# check this out...THE BOWPLANE



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Neato!


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

That's pretty cool. How much?


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Is there a web site to check this out at ?


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

from what i have been told,they are going to sell for around $100.00


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hit-em said:


> Is there a web site to check this out at ?


not yet....soon


----------



## The Truth Bow (Nov 4, 2006)

Why couldnt I have come up with that?:doh:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Cool idea, would work GREAT with dual cam and hybrids and also will show you if you have any cam lean. Very neat so far...... I would like to take a closer look at one.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

ingenious!


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Just when I thought I was done buying toys for a while.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

new guy said:


> from what i have been told,they are going to sell for around $100.00



The next question is....Where can I buy one ??


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hit-em said:


> The next question is....Where can I buy one ??


they will be available real soon...they will be at the ata show.i will check to see if he will be taking any pre orders and if so i will post all of the contact information...


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*What?*

I think a Rest Assured would work better for center shot and arrow height. This laser doesn't set arrow height. Also I bet the bow companies would hate it because some bows, like Bowtech you cant adjust cam lean:angry: 
It will only open a can of worms 
Laser $100 
Rest Assured $12.95


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

evoteker said:


> I think a Rest Assured would work better for center shot and arrow height. This laser doesn't set arrow height. Also I bet the bow companies would hate it because some bows, like Bowtech you cant adjust cam lean:angry:
> It will only open a can of worms
> Laser $100
> Rest Assured $12.95


how will it open a can of worms???what about the bows you can adjust cam lean on and are those companies going to hate it also???


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

The Truth Bow said:


> Why couldnt I have come up with that?:doh:


Ditto


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

evoteker said:


> I think a Rest Assured would work better for center shot and arrow height. This laser doesn't set arrow height. Also I bet the bow companies would hate it because some bows, like Bowtech you cant adjust cam lean:angry:
> It will only open a can of worms
> Laser $100
> Rest Assured $12.95


A $700 to 1000 bow should not have cam-lean!..:thumbs_do 

It's like buying a Weatherby with a bent barrel!..


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

*Rest Assured / BOWPLANE*



evoteker said:


> I think a Rest Assured would work better for center shot and arrow height.


Evoteker,

I think you may be onto something. I would think that the Rest Assured, combined with this BOWPLANE, could make for some very accurate setups. Once the rest is tuned for exact centershot and arrow height with the Rest Assured, the BOWPLANE could then be used to make sure that your sight or cams are adjusted properly. Just a thought.

Anthony


----------



## jcsck5 (Mar 4, 2005)

*center shot*



evoteker said:


> I think a Rest Assured would work better for center shot and arrow height. This laser doesn't set arrow height. Also I bet the bow companies would hate it because some bows, like Bowtech you cant adjust cam lean:angry:
> It will only open a can of worms
> Laser $100
> Rest Assured $12.95


The laser is sitting on the arrow rest so you would adjust the centershot to align the laser with the cams.I dont see how the rest assured could do any better.It seems that would give a very good starting point for paper and walk back tuneing.
I use a level on the string and arrow to set the arrow height to be level running through the burger hole.How does the rest assured set arrow height?


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

the web page should be up this weekend...as soon as its up i will post a link.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Good idea!!*

Wow so much info from such a simple to use tool!! Gotta have it!!!


----------



## ntrl (Dec 17, 2006)

monty53 said:


> A $700 to 1000 bow should not have cam-lean!..:thumbs_do
> 
> It's like buying a Weatherby with a bent barrel!..


My thoughts exactly......but I'll probably buy it!!


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

here's the link to the website...
http://doubletakearchery.com/


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

I am not sure ....

where you nock the arrow on the string...is that always designed to be the centerline of the bow?

if your moving the tool with your rest so it lines up with the cams, arent you supposed to move the cam to the laser , not the other way around, if not how would you know which is off?


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*looks interesting*

I am intrigued!


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Works great*

This works great, not only can you set up your center shot on your arrow rest but you can set your sight pins to the center also before you take a shot, the laser extends to your sight. And if you are out shooting or hunting and want to check your set up you can do it in seconds. This is a must have tool for any serious archer!


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

I've got to give a thumbs up to this device!!!! I've used it here at the shop to set up bows - works better than anything I've tried to get bows tuned right the very first time with very, very few adjustments.

Jim


----------



## toadyy (Jun 17, 2006)

Looks like a good tool to have.

Here is a review of the Bowplane:
http://www.downsouthhuntingforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=12654

Has anyone bought this and tried it yet.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

I used a lazer line level tape measure to do the same thing 2 years ago. with an arrow nocked. It however does not mean you will shoot bullet holes through paper, with any bow. after fine flight tuning and sub inch groops at 40+ yards I re checked with the lazer and was off by 1/8 inch rest and sight. and about 1/2 inch through the arrow tip. Not so usefull for me but this thing will sell a few and then will get used maybe twice. neat idea though.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I've never had a laser "tuned" bow actually be "tuned".

It may line everything up, but a human still holds the bow and the bow still needs to be tuned to that human.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> I've never had a laser "tuned" bow actually be "tuned".
> 
> It may line everything up, but a human still holds the bow and the bow still needs to be tuned to that human.


i agree.

a laser can line everything almost perfectly, the rest to the center of the limbs and the sight.

however, you know that if you change point weight, the tune will change (and if you dont know, maybe you shouldnt be tuning bows). even if everything is lined up, by just changing from 85 gr to 100 gr tips, your tune will change and you will need to move your rest horizontally. 

and the sight almost never lines perfectly with the arrow. i have always had the pin to the left of the arrow (im right handed). 

good luck!!


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Bowplane Uses*

One of the nice things about this device would you would be able to carry it with you and check your bow if you happened to drop it or something while hunting. Make sure everything is still where it was when you set it up. I think this would be very handy.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Here is a place that I did find that has that laser tool in stock.

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com..._Bow_Plane_Laser_Tuner/Page_1/BOT2972807.html


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

*Bp*

Does it work with split limbs also? Maybe it projects the laser on the cams and riser and string? Just curious...I'll buy one!


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Just receive my bowplane.
I think its a great idea you can set the bow up exactly square to start your tuning and when finished put it back on and measure the exact position of the rest sight etc in both 'X' & 'Y' axis. Never been able to do that before.


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

AKDoug said:


> I've never had a laser "tuned" bow actually be "tuned".
> 
> It may line everything up, but a human still holds the bow and the bow still needs to be tuned to that human.


A man that knows!


----------

